# Here we go again (OHIO)



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

More money falling from the skiespayup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea I heard 4-6" today and 10-15" tonight and then 3-5" tomorrow before it is all said and done. Steve payup


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

4-8 today 4-8 more tonight 2-4 weds payup payup payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

4-8 today and more tomorrow. Could be 7-14 or morepayup


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

with every snowflake that falls i see a $ on every one!!!! im only 18 and it is money in the bank. payup payup payup payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well it's almost 3 a.m. here and i'm on the way out. All the schools are closed again. So it should be smooth sailing as long as people stay home. It looks like a war zone here. Will posts some storm pics later.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well just got in and what a day pushed 3-4' of snow since 2 a.m.


----------

